# Webseite im Browser öffnen



## Taschenschieber (21. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne eine Webseite in einem Browser öffnen. Mit 


```
Desktop.getDesktop().browse("http://name.der.webseite");
```

kommt allerdings unter Arch Linux nur das hier raus:

```
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.UnsupportedOperationException: Desktop API is not supported on the current platform
```

Daher meine Frage: Gibt es dafür eine Möglichkeit in der Java-API, die auch unter Linux funktioniert, oder muss ich mit JEditorPane einen eigenen Mini-Browser integrieren?

Gruß,
Stephan


----------



## diggaa1984 (21. Dez 2009)

kannst ja mal damit sicherheitshalber prüfen:

```
Desktop.isSupported(java.awt.Desktop.Action)
```


----------



## Taschenschieber (21. Dez 2009)

diggaa1984 hat gesagt.:


> kannst ja mal damit sicherheitshalber prüfen:
> 
> ```
> Desktop.isSupported(java.awt.Desktop.Action)
> ```



Verhindert aber nur die Exception. Dass sich unter Linux kein Browser öffnet, ändert sich nicht im Geringsten...


----------



## diggaa1984 (21. Dez 2009)

koooorrekt aber ich schrieb ja auch was von prüfen .. wenn da 'n false rauskommt, dann kannst da vielleicht nur schwer was ruppen


----------

